# polkit i ukrywanie dysku

## elTimo

Po aktualizacji xfce do 4.8 i rezygnacji z hala na rzecz tych "kit"ów i "u"wynalazków, prezentacja podłączanych nośników czy to na pulpicie czy w thunarze działa wyśmienicie. Z małym wyjątkiem. Mam lvma na crypcie i jako jeden z nośników na tej liście pojawia się nierozpoznane urządzenie /dev/dm-0, które to do niczego nie jest mi potrzebne, a już na pewno nie po to, aby je montować po kliknięciu. 

Doszedłem do tego jak montować takie nośniki z hasłem lub bez (np. zmieniając polityki w /usr/share/polkit-1/actions), ale za nic nie mogę znaleźć informacji jak decydować, które KONKRETNE urządzenie ma być w ogóle "widoczne", a które nie (widać tam np id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount-system-internal" co łapie chyba wszystkie dyski). Czy to w ogóle jest wykonalne z poziomu polkit? Czy tu już trzeba integrować w udisk czy co tam innego? Jakiś filtr by się przydał mówiący, aby nie tykać /dev/dm* czy coś... Ktoś wie z której strony się za to można zabrać albo gdzie szukać?

----------

## one_and_only

Coś w klimacie:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="dm-*", ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="crypto", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE}="1"
```

do /etc/udev/rules.d.

Popatrz na przykłady w /lib64/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules

----------

## elTimo

Dzięki za podpowiedź! Tak przypuszczałem, że trzeba by coś takiego ustawić (analiza udisks --dump dała mi takie skojarzenie), tylko nie wpadłem na to, że to należy przez udev zrobić.

I tak oto w końcu mam:

```

# udisks --dump

========================================================================

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/dm_2d0

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-0

  device:                      253:0

  device-file:                 /dev/dm-0

    presentation:              /dev/dm-0

  detected at:                 wto, 18 sty 2011, 22:17:20

  system internal:             1

  removable:                   0

  has media:                   1 (detected at wto, 18 sty 2011, 22:17:20)

    detects change:            0

    detection by polling:      0

    detection inhibitable:     0

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           1

  presentation nopolicy:       1

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  size:                        228456099328

  block size:                  512

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       

  type:                        

  version:                     

  uuid:                        

  label:                       

  drive:

    vendor:                    

    model:                     

    revision:                  

    serial:                    

    WWN:                       

    detachable:                0

    can spindown:              0

    rotational media:          Yes, unknown rate

    write-cache:               unknown

    ejectable:                 0

    adapter:                   Unknown

    ports:

    similar devices:

    media:                     

      compat:                 

    interface:                 (unknown)

    if speed:                  (unknown)

    ATA SMART:                 not available

========================================================================

```

.... tyle że bez efektu  :Sad:  urządzenie nie chowa się. Nadal jest widoczne i na pulpicie i w thunarze. Chyba coś innego decyduje o tym, które są widoczne - tyle że w tym dumpie nie mogę się doszukać takiej zależności. Może jeszcze jakiś pomysł? :Smile: 

===

Sprawdziłem i ustawiłem taką flagę dla sda2 (zwykła partycja ntfs) i się ukryła! Coś jest nie tak z tym dm-0...

----------

